# Q&A with the builder of Tesla Powered Audi



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Question:


> Seeing that EV technology is changing so rapidly these days, how do you choose what batteries, motors and other components to use in your builds? Do you think any major auto OEM (like Tesla) will eventually sell their batteries, motors and other components direct to consumers or garages?


Answer:


> It all depends on what the customer is looking for and you go from there. I think the major manufactures outside Tesla already do, its just prohibitively expensive at this point. Also its not like an engine that works basically anywhere. OEM motors are looking for information from all over the car and will not work without the proper modules also making it unfeasible to use.


These are good observations.

The availability of the complete Bolt battery pack, at a reasonable price, from GM dealers has come up in discussion here a few times. My guess is that the motor and transaxle are available, too, but the parts websites can be a challenge to navigate.

The difficulty of using OEM components (whether salvage or new) outside of the original vehicle context is, of course, a major topic of discussion here. Examples include components from Tesla (all Model S/X so far), Nissan (Leaf), and GM (Bolt).


Since this Audi is the only example I've seen of a Tesla motor adapted to a non-Tesla transmission, it would have been good to ask how this was accomplished.


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks! I try to ask this or a similar question to everyone I interview. It's a great topic! I am very curious to see how Chevy in particular handles the selling of the eCOPO motor. 

I have been trying to get Polykup to agree to a separate interview solely about the build of the Audi. This was more of a focus on their background & business. Its gotten very good views, so I hoping that gets them to agree to a follow up! Then again, they might want to share to much technical detail, given this is their business...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> I am very curious to see how Chevy in particular handles the selling of the eCOPO motor.


The situation for eCOPO Camaro components will be very different from regular production components, since the eCOPO is a promotional race vehicle (not a production or roadworthy vehicle), and the components are not even based on anything used by GM in production. The motor does use two BorgWarner HVH 250-150 cores, which were originally developed for GM's two-mode hybrid, but they are no longer used in any GM product. GM builds their own motors, similar in design (High-Voltage Hairpin bar-wound) to the HVH line.

According to GM's Russ O’Blenes (Director, Performance Variants, Parts and Motorsport) as quoted in a GM media page:


> “The possibilities are intriguing and suggest a whole new world for racers,” said O’Blenes. “Chevrolet pioneered the concept of the high-performance crate engine right around the time the original COPO Camaro models were created, and the eCOPO project points to a future that could include electric crate motors for racing, or even your street rod. We’re not there yet, but it’s something we’re exploring.”


Crate engine distribution is very different from production car replacement component distribution.


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes, not there yet but I think they will figure it out. 



Last I saw they planned to have the same bell house mounting pattern and crankshaft flange so that its able to be mounted to the LS transmissions.The current set-up has it mounted the COPO 3-speed auto.


I am mostly interested to see what kind of "education" they provide or try to push out if they sell similar to how they sell crate motors. Only time will tell...


----------



## ColMosby (Sep 24, 2017)

GM stated that their series of crate electric motors would bolt up to most any GM tranny 
used in muscle cars - 400, 350, 700, etc. 
Obviously the crate engine is the bet way to go - you are not ghetting tied into a one-off made-up system that no one can fix outside of the guy who dreamed it up, and parts would be a nightmare.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Reading between the lines, eCOPO was nothing more than GM PR riding the coattails of a high school teacher, who has a racing team, whose kids helped build the car, IMO. The easiest way to do that was to replace the LS with HV250 cores and use third party electronics. I doubt GM put a nickel into it and there's NOTHING in the conversion that uses GM EV parts, which should stink to any journalist worth their salt. I seriously doubt you'll see a "crate" conversion or an eCOPO from GM Performance Parts within a decade from now.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> Reading between the lines, eCOPO was nothing more than GM PR riding the coattails of a high school teacher, who has a racing team, whose kids helped build the car, IMO.


Sure, auto manufacturers often make PR with the efforts of race teams - that's why they pay contingency awards.



remy_martian said:


> The easiest way to do that was to replace the LS with HV250 cores and use third party electronics. I doubt GM put a nickel into it and there's NOTHING in the conversion that uses GM EV parts, which should stink to any journalist worth their salt.


Most race teams are not factory-funded, and modifications for racing often have no connection to production parts. Do you really think there are any GM or Ford chassis components in "Chevrolet" and "Ford" NASCAR race cars? I do agree that the general lack of technical connection to past or present GM EVs suggests that GM was not involved in development of the eCOPO, although the HVH motors were originally developed by Remy (a former GM division) for GM's two-mode hybrids.

Yes, I agree that a reasonable journalist would note that there is no connection between the EV components in this race car and GM's production EVs.



remy_martian said:


> I seriously doubt you'll see a "crate" conversion or an eCOPO from GM Performance Parts within a decade from now.


Perhaps not, but GM sells crate motors which share few if any parts with any production engine they have ever built.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> Remember the tesla powered audi that took the internet by storm! I caught up with the owner of Polykup & builder of that EV conversion!
> 
> https://electricss.com/qa-polykup/


I ordered this system based on limited research, this article included. I sent PolyKup 5K 6 months ago and got a lot of run around. Eventually he sent me one non functional component of the vcu. About 1/3 of promised package. This is not a viable business.. please don’t be duped like I was.


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

Lowcoe said:


> I sent PolyKup 5K 6 months ago


I'd be interested in hearing both sides of the story here. Are they willing to explain their side? Could you start a thread and offer them the option of responding?

Also, if you paid via c/c or other recognised means then there will likely be a channel to recover the money for non performance.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Doubtful after six months.

But, good idea. I thought it was one of the nicer driver interfaces, so giving them a chance seems fair.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Looking back , it’s been like six months and a couple of days so yeah. I’ve sent plenty of people in the EV space thousands of dollars. Zero EV, Steath EV, Tesla Parts in San Diego all come to mind, with no issues. There has to be some element of trust due to the limited number of suppliers for this hobby. I’m just putting this out there as a cautionary tale. Like I said I came to this site trying to research this issue I found no red flags related to PolyKup and if I save one person from having the experience I’m having I feel like it’s the right thing to do to speak up about it.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Uh oh. Someone else on this board just reached out to me in a PM saying that they’re in a similar situation with PolyKup…. Is this considered mail fraud or wire fraud? Can I reach out to his local police department?


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

What happens if you call them?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Did a bit of research.

Look at the crew on the "team" of Polykup, and there's one guy who is a contractor software developer, and a graphics artist, and a guy with seemingly little experience who is a circuit designer. Founder you can read for yourself.

Here's the Polykup board:








Here's the source of that board:










Advantics is a French company that was started by none other than Michal Elias, who was among the first to hack and get a Tesla LDU running:






It appears to me, and I may be wrong, that Polykup's efforts were merely to repackage the Tesla battery and LDU into their Audi, coupling the Tesla to the hollowed out Audi tranny, which was acclaimed on Youtube (including Rich Rebuilds).

From here, looking at the bios, it looks to me like a team was assembled to create a driver interface storyboard of screens for the web pitch - there's a graphics designer on the team.

There's a "board designer", but I don't see any board designs other than the Advantics board and his resume doesn't yell at me as having done very many board designs.

There's also a software contractor dude, but none of the bios reek with "embedded software designer", to me.

So, I think what we may have is a GUI driver display concept based on the Advantics board, and if you squint you can see the Advantics marking on Polykup's offering, but I don't see the resources to take it any further. Maybe Advantics has a screen controller after all these years? I didn't look and someone with time should.

If anything, in my opinion the Advantics board should have been a passthrough to those that gave them money.

I've funded many a Kickstarter and seen so many projects fail that use customer money to fund R&D.

Maybe this started out as a naive, well-intended effort that was way over their heads. Maybe they're still working on it. One thing it does take a lot of experience to do, though, is to fall on your sword and tell your customers where you are in delivery and what happened to their money.

Call them. At least get an Advantics board out of it is what I'd suggest. In the Audi videos, at least you see a working LDU that you can control with buttons, switches and pedals...all Elias' team's efforts from what I can tell.

This is all my own opinion and perspective, which could be totally out of whack. I don't have enough facts to draw any definite conclusions. Some of you may have a vested interest to take this much deeper.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

deleted


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

That's some interesting info for sure...

I spoke to them briefly a while ago about my project and using their products. I get that from a business point of view they probably prefer their own local market rather than trying to cover international markets as well, But when I asked about whether things like the maps and sim card cell service functions would work in other countries there was no real answer. They assured me that they could make a pretty graphic of my car on the screen though. surely adding map support for another country using google maps or another already offered api should be easy enough from a software standpoint, so perhaps it is a skills problem of the staff? I am talking out my ass a bit, so take it with a grain of salt.

Im trying to remember who it was in the youtube community that used Polykup in their build, But I do remember them remarking that what turned up was a bare electronic device with no enclosure in a recycled postal package and no real documentation. It really had an unfinished 'good luck figuring the rest out yourself' vibe to it. For the money involved, you'd expect an enclosure to hold the board and some level of documentation on how to make it all work, faq etc


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

I did, in fact receive an Advantics VCU2 as described above , after about 4 months, in a box with some popcorn packing. This however is not what I ordered, I ordered the delux package on Sam’s recommendation. It did have the enclosure but no documents whatsoever. No terminal connectors, no guidance as to how to proceed. Upon request Sam sent a file from advantics with fairly high level instructions which I hope I can navigate. I then reached out again and asked where the rest was and was told it was coming in 2 days. Why package and send one part and then plan on sending all the rest of the components 2 days later? This was 2-3 weeks ago, before I finally reached the end of my rope. 
My message may be being heard however as yesterday I received a message from Sam saying he’s unsure why I’m feeling scammed and all the promised components have already been shipped. No tracking info provided however. If in fact everything shows up , as promised, I will amend each and every post I have made to reflect that fact. Future customers may take this information and use it as they wish, either choosing to go directly to Advantics or choose a different vendor or perhaps negotiating a reasonable deposit with balance due COD…


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

A week later nothing ever showed up even though PolyKup had reached out and said he had shipped out the balance of my order. I reached out through our communication channel of choice 24 Hrs ago and have not received a response.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Keep us posted. I like the Polykup premise, but they gotta deliver.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Ya, there’s no “deliver” and no response to my overtures. Truly disappointing…. On a brighter note, the other party on this board that reached out to me with similar issues was able to return the VCU he had received and get a refund….( because he had not been able to secure the balance of the order …MCU , TPMS etc…..
































I only can surmise that I am being punished for raising the red flag….


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

sent you a pm @Lowcoe

He should be able to give you tracking...it should be insured so ask for another, maybe, as a lost in shipping claim he puts in as shipper?


----------



## EV_ROB (Dec 21, 2019)

Subscribing to this thread as I am/was about to buy all of Polykups MCU/VCU setup......


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

There are several of us...


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Id look at the EV Controls T-2C, little less glamorous display but seems to get the job done for half the price. Never heard anyone having issues with the system or supplier. I really had high hopes for the PolyKup package.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

PolyKup's graphics designer nailed it, though. You can tell which boxes the engineers designed 😂


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

I’ve made PolyKup aware of my posts here. By my count he’s lost 25k in potential sales. Still crickets…. Still nothing arrived in the mail as promised…. I’m thinking maybe I shot myself in the foot…. Seems to be a ponzi structure… without your orders the hope of a refund is dwindling quickly….


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Ponzi style accounting, where one order funds the prior one, is very real in rookie startups, but he can always sell the Audi to cover order money he's already spent on R&D, if he did. I doubt he did what the one guy did on Kickstarter and lent himself the campaign money to build his personal house. 

Keep the dialogue open and get firm commitments on tracked delivery.

The sad thing is he has one of the best looking solutions out there, and your 25k estimate is a drop in the bucket compared to the sales he'd gain by word of mouth, so none of this makes any sense.He can easily sell a system a week by word of mouth, alone, imo.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

This will be my last update unless there’s any new developments for fear of sounding like I’m just ranting. Last communication from PolyKup was Feb 3, 2022. Today is Feb18,2022. On that day he said he was baffled by my feeling scammed and that the balance of my order was in the mail. Nothing has arrived. He has not responded to several more attempts for a refund or a “shipping” update. He has my $5000 and I have a bare Advantics VCU which retails for $1600. A claim has been placed with my credit card company that was used for the purchase but I’d say the odds of $ recovery are slim…. Enough said.. hope this helps a few people when they are researching options for their project.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I've recently traded emails with Michal at Advantics and he said they don't make displays for his VCU, then recommended...Polykup 🤨

Something strange is going on here. If it's in the mail, you should have a USPS tracking number. Is there one?


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

PolyKup longer is responding to my communications. Apparently posting this here hasn’t helped motivate him to make things right, perhaps the opposite…. I have reached out to Advantics to see if they are willing to supply any sort of manuals or advice on proper installation/missing wire terminal connector type. Seems like the VCU could breathe life into the truck without a display using canbus communication and a laptop. From what I can gather there is an option to only use analog momentary switches to shift between D/N/R. Getting the motor to spin would be a major milestone then, perhaps switch over to EV Solutions in the future.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Polykup needs to create a userid and post their situation and status here instead of lurking, which I have no doubt that they are. The fact they aren't only makes the whole mess worse, imo.


----------



## dlud (Jul 19, 2021)

I have the Advantics manual if you want it.


----------



## EV_ROB (Dec 21, 2019)

dlud said:


> I have the Advantics manual if you want it.


I'd love to look it over


----------



## dlud (Jul 19, 2021)

EV_ROB said:


> I'd love to look it over


Attached is the Advantics manual that I received.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you, yes I received this from PolyKup on request. Had a little trouble figuring out the pin code but I think I got it…


----------



## dlud (Jul 19, 2021)

The manual suggests that reflash is mandatory. Polykup said maybe/maybe not. Try it and if the drive operates, according to Polykup, then reflash not necessary.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

dlud said:


> The manual suggests that reflash is mandatory. Polykup said maybe/maybe not. Try it and if the drive operates, according to Polykup, then reflash not necessary.










Getting all the LV stuff dialed in then I’ll tackle the final connections for the HV/ VCU


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

@polyKup has my $5000 and doesn’t reply…. Working with tesla e brake. Seems like simple 12v imput activates e brake, reverse polarity releases …. Fancy $400 paintera module seems like overkill…


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Interesting. Is that the one piece (late) or two piece (early) caliper?


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure what you mean…. It’s a floating caliper,only one side actuates…. I’m thinking press a button until it bottoms out then let go…. Reverse polarity to release….. fancy version releases for you but is that worth $400?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe put a diode and power resistor on the actuate direction to make sure it'll release. Or maybe that's built into the mechanism.

Early Model S had a separate ebrake caliper. Newer has it built in to the hydraulic one.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

It’s the separate version….


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

electric calipers aren't that simple. I've seen someone use a pair of automatic power window close modules to operate their caliper. On the bench, its great, works perfectly. It was enough to convince me it was feasible to fit electric calipers as part of my diy.

There are things that need to be considered in its operation.
When engaging (clamping) you need to sense the motor current. The current draw when the motor is running is fairly constant, but when it finally clamps and builds pressure, the current spikes as the motor is loaded up. When it spikes, you need to cut the power to the motors, otherwise you risk burning them out. The e brake motor module used on a lot of Japanese and Euro calipers (TRW?) seems to be a fairly common fail point, so they are probably quite susceptible to over current burning them out over their normal operating life.

When disengaging the caliper, the motor has slightly more current as it starts, then drops to its regular level as the clamping pressure drops and the pads move away from the rotor. Nothing really needs to be measured electronically there. The catch is that its the time retracting the pads that is really important. If you pull the pads too far back away from the rotor, you then have to use a lot of pedal travel to put those pads back there. It may only be the first time you put your foot on the brake, but it still needs to be done. When do you put your foot on the brake when you first start driving? when you approach the first stop sign/intersection... A time you really want your brakes to work.

If the pads are only pulled off the rotor a mm or so, you'll never notice it. If they are pulled several mm off the rotor, the pedal will feel like that time you changed your pads and fluid, then forgot to pump the brakes back up afterwards (You only ever do that once)

In the Tesla calipers, they have 4 pins per caliper. From what i've figured out 2 are for the motor, reverse polarity to run the motor in the other direction. The other 2 are a sensor wire of some description, perhaps pad location? motor step position? I'm not overly sure as im not using Tesla calipers so I haven't spent a huge amount of time learning about them in particular.
The Euro/Jap TRW E caliper generally only has 2 pins, Just the motor. I suspect the controller is monitoring the current output and cutting it as it spikes and simply being a timed thing when disengaging.

There is also a 'roadworthy' saftey requirement in many places, where you cannot disengage the calipers unless there is a brake pedal signal as well (Holding the brake pedal on)
Here in Australia, to be considered roadworthy and pass engineering, you must have the ebrake only able to disengage while holding the brake pedal, so using something like a power window auto close module would be a big no no here. Somewhere where the rules are a lot more lax, maybe its a possible option?
There is also the consideration to be made if you are creating your own circuit, This is a saftey item, It must work properly at all times, It has to fail in a safe way, You don't want it accidentally engaging while you drive or accidentally releasing while your parked etc.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Lowcoe said:


> …. Working with tesla e brake. Seems like simple 12v imput activates e brake, reverse polarity releases …. Fancy $400 paintera module seems like overkill…


It might seem that way, but it's not that simple. Here's SuperfastMatt's take on the subject, illustrating what TeZla explained:
Tesla-Jag Gets The Red Carpet Treatment
There are different versions of parking brake controls in different Teslas, possibly even within the same physical caliper design.


----------



## dlud (Jul 19, 2021)

I have the Pantera controller for my Tesla S e-brake. Works great.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

dlud said:


> I have the Pantera controller for my Tesla S e-brake. Works great.


Yeah, the more I think about it this seems like the way to go. Why reinvent the wheel. I did start a new thread to talk about it. Figured this thread could be used to memorialize how PolyKup took my money and never sent the product and now won’t respond to my messages …



https://www.diyelectriccar.com/threads/tesla-electric-caliper-as-a-parking-brake.206430/tags


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

perhaps we should all start ordering polykup systems and not sending money? Fuck em.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Every day I’m in awe/disbelief that PolyKup stole my money. My only consolation is that any do it yourselfer is bound to come across this thread in their google searches and won’t loose $5 k like I did…. I’ve lost plenty of $$ in my life so it’s whatever but it doesn’t make it right. I hope It weighs on Sam’s soul. It just ain’t right….


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

can you send him a letter from a lawyer? Basically worded as, Return my money or provide the goods as paid for, or risk a claim being started in court.
Maybe an empty bluff? Maybe not if you want to follow through, Either way, its something they should take seriously


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

How did you go with the c/c company? They are set up to handle these situations, if you have proof of payment, proof of what you paid for and what you received, they will/should handle the rest

Polykup isn't likely to be in the same realm as regular scammers, they/he has done a lot of work on that and obviously something isn't working out at his end and maybe he is too embarrassed, too over it, took on too much...who knows. Maybe it all got a bit too much and the simplest thing is to hide and hope it all goes away. Anything to do with retrofit EVs is a hard ask in terms of making money, sure everyone is flat out but are they just churning cash and digging holes they cant' get out of? I'm sure a face to face meet up/zoom would clarify a lot, is there anyone on here nearby Polykup that could go in and say hi? 
5-11 Eugene Street
Fair Lawn
New Jersey 07410


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

57Chevy said:


> How did you go with the c/c company? They are set up to handle these situations, if you have proof of payment, proof of what you paid for and what you received, they will/should handle the rest


I haven’t heard back from them yet. I may have passed the 6 month window as I was being strung along by @PolyKup. I chose to believe his excuses…


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

TeZla said:


> can you send him a letter from a lawyer? Basically worded as, Return my money or provide the goods as paid for, or risk a claim being started in court.
> Maybe an empty bluff? Maybe not if you want to follow through, Either way, its something they should take seriously


Having been through divorce I won’t be giving any more money to lawyers if possible….only thing worse than a shiester like PolyKup is a lawyer IMO…anything recovered would go straight to the lawyer…


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

Lowcoe said:


> Having been through divorce I won’t be giving any more money to lawyers if possible….only thing worse than a shiester like PolyKup is a lawyer IMO…anything recovered would go straight to the lawyer…


yea, 5k ain't worth it. 

His company is listed to a residential address so not a good sign. He is also noted as a mechanic which is also in my experience not a good sign with respect to running a business and also handling highly complex electronic engineering.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

I did get the Advantics VCU from him, a $1600 value. I still need to source a $300 current sensor if I want to try to run with it. Again my only consolation is that anyone that google searches PolyKup will come across this thread and will have had fair warning that I did not have the Benefit of when I made my decision.


----------



## dlud (Jul 19, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Lowcoe said:


> I did get the Advantics VCU from him, a $1600 value. I still need to source a $300 current sensor if I want to try to run with it. Again my only consolation is that anyone that google searches PolyKup will come across this thread and will have had fair warning that I did not have the Benefit of when I made my decision.


he told me that a current sensor wasn’t needed even though the manual says otherwise. Bigger problem is the need to have the inverter board reflashed. Not sure how you would accomplish that without him unless Advantics would deal with you directly.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

he told me that a current sensor wasn’t needed even though the manual says otherwise. Bigger problem is the need to have the inverter board reflashed. Not sure how you would accomplish that without him unless Advantics would deal with you directly.
[/QUOTE]
Interesting…. My understanding is that the board MAY need flashing. Prob worth a try. I have a current sensor for the orion2 bms and was hoping that could be used. According to the manual though there are only 2 specific current sensors that are supported…


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Final post about PolyKup the scammer. He won’t respond. I will haunt him forever on Instagram…. I received a partial refund from my credit card company as I did not claim the $ for the advantics VCU (although it may as well be a paperweight for me). I used the refund money to purchase the EV Controls T-2C. If you find my posts helpful and it steers you away from PolyKup please post a reply here to that effect so he can track how much money he has lost by not following through with on his word. By my count based off replies above at least $25K.. Karma will win in the end…moving on…..


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

Glad you got your money mostly back. I'd like to think Polykup isn't taking any further orders, that would be going from a guy who bit off more than he could chew and can't admit to it, to genuine jail-time fraud.

This is the best use of a c/c today- buyer assurance. Even PayPal will fold over if you don't meet their predetermined criteria for a return (faulty OTS product etc) and so the c/c serves as a final backstop to recover money.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

cc will not cover a PayPal laundered transaction...or didn't used to


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

I bought a car cover and put it on a 1957 car, the ultrasonic welded seams pulled apart in my hands after a week or so. The seller told me this was because my car was older than 12 years and their covers were only for newer cars, therefore no warranty. I shit you not. Paypal wouldn't help other than asking the seller to refund, which they offered a small sum as compensation. C/C company saw through their ruse. It is very much a case by case basis, you need to be able to show the trajectory of the transaction and where the dishonesty took place


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It was those sharp tailfins...admit it 😂


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

Lowcoe said:


> f you find my posts helpful and it steers you away from PolyKup please post a reply here to that effect so he can track how much money he has lost by not following through with on his word.


Oh, I can assure you, I am no longer interested in Polykup or any of their products, I was looking at the full package too. Add me to the list of people who will never support them, but will also warn others of this bullshit. I'll be keen to see how you go with the T-2C, thats pretty much the best unit around at the moment, Im pretty solidly set that's what i'll use too


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Another victim of polykup just reached out to me…. Buyer beware….


----------



## EV failure (10 d ago)

My experience is worse than all of yours!


----------

